# I may be getting the people below me kicked out.



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 26, 2009)

Or at least in the process of getting kicked out. Now I *have* to get a gun and renters insurance.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, how I like the feeling of a full context. Makes me all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Aurali (Aug 26, 2009)

Wat?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Oh, how I like the feeling of a full context. Makes me all warm and fuzzy inside



That's how I like to do it. I like to throw out the lure and let people read later. 


So I guess I broke the guy downstairs' scheme. He was renting for himself but there were four people living below me. And I know it's four people, because I consistently have seen all three of the others there every night and leaving for some place in the morning (work/school/etc). Not to mention I hear activity during the early morning hours, which consists of cooking and showers indicating to me that people are preparing to go some place and this is further supported by whenever they open and slam the door for each person exiting the premises. Second strike is that they have four vehicles in the complex, one of which they mark the spot they parked in with cones whenever they leave. Of course, I would never have been the wiser and would never have known any of this if their music didn't wake me up every time I was sleeping. 

For fuck's sake, they have a family of four in a 520 square foot apartment, the smallest unit the apartment offers. Even then I think the apartment has rules against even that many people living in the same unit. 

The gun and insurance are in case there's any retaliation, which I might be paranoid over but it doesn't hurt to be more safe than sorry.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 26, 2009)

So basically you're trying to make them homeless because the home they do have is, in your opinion, too small?

Dude, I'm pretty heartless, yet that is cold.

BTW, I just calculated that into meters... My flat has about 520 square feet and somehow my parents, my two brothers and me managed to live here (until ,y brothers moved out, which was about 15-20 years for them). I have to say you're pretty much a retard ;/
Go buy that gun and shoot yourself.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd beat you senseless if I were those four, honestly you're just being a dick. Go get a life and stop caring about other people's.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 26, 2009)

They obviously can't afford any other place other then that one or they wouldn't all be there. You should really stop thinking about yourself so much cause you just made a bunch of people homeless cause you're spoiled. You can deal with the noise, I have friends that live next to the airport and I'm already used to sleeping over there. Seriously, you're fucked up dood.


----------



## Liam (Aug 26, 2009)

What did they do to you?  Other than have suboptimal manners?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 26, 2009)

So, wait.

They have four people in a house, so you are having them kicked out?

You're a dick. Maybe that's all they can afford. Did you ever think of that?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd expect them to beat the shit out of me yes. I've been trying to be as accomodating as I can about the issue. All I ever asked was that they avoid playing loud music during the day when I'm sleeping. That's it.

I work an overnight shift, I have to sleep during the day, I have no choice in the matter. I can't get a shift transfer, I've done everything I can on my end to try and accommodate the situation. I can't use earplugs because I get infections. Ear muffs don't work either because they turn the volume all the way up and the sub woofer rattles the wood framing.

I made it clear that after six PM they could do whatever they wanted. They haven't listened. They play their music inconsistenly during the day and have woken me up more than two or three times a week for the past two months. I've talked with them several times about it. Only today did I speak with the management about it. I honestly believed the management knew they moved an entire family into the apartment unit below mine, apparently they didn't.

I don't want the family to get thrown out, I don't care that there is a whole family down there. All I wanted was a consistent schedule so that I could get some rest. 

But as a caveat to the point about this being the only place they could afford. That would be incorrect, the apartments I live in are pricey compared to other lots, there are duplexes up the street that rent out for much cheaper than what they'd be paying here and apartments elsewhere nearby that run two hundred less for the same square footing than they do here. And both were available at the time they began renting. I doubt that price is an issue.


----------



## Hir (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds fabulous.


----------



## Azure (Aug 26, 2009)

Good shit man. You live in Dallas, right?  Probably a damn beaner house.  I know exactly the type of people you're dealing with.  Rules are rules, intentions be damned.  Buy a revolver, those are fucking classy.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 26, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Good shit man. You live in Dallas, right?  Probably a damn beaner house.  I know exactly the type of people you're dealing with.  Rules are rules, intentions be damned.  Buy a revolver, those are fucking classy.



Austin actually. The apartments I live in require a background check and employment check where they call the business to make sure that your take home per month is three times the cost of the unit. I've got a Colt Python at my mom's place and will probably buy an automatic pistol so I can get my CHL with an automatic classification.


----------



## Azure (Aug 26, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Austin actually. The apartments I live in require a background check and employment check where they call the business to make sure that your take home per month is three times the cost of the unit. I've got a Colt Python at my mom's place and will probably buy an automatic pistol so I can get my CHL with an automatic classification.


Austin is pretty cool, keep it weird man. Auto pistols are also cool.  Don't take no shit man.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 27, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> That's how I like to do it. I like to throw out the lure and let people read later.
> 
> 
> So I guess I broke the guy downstairs' scheme. He was renting for himself but there were four people living below me. And I know it's four people, because I consistently have seen all three of the others there every night and leaving for some place in the morning (work/school/etc). Not to mention I hear activity during the early morning hours, which consists of cooking and showers indicating to me that people are preparing to go some place and this is further supported by whenever they open and slam the door for each person exiting the premises. Second strike is that they have four vehicles in the complex, one of which they mark the spot they parked in with cones whenever they leave. Of course, I would never have been the wiser and would never have known any of this if their music didn't wake me up every time I was sleeping.
> ...



oh so your THAT GUY.... needless to say that I was homeless for four mouths because of someone like you during the last part of fall and threw winter living in my car in the parking lot where I worked. Why can't you go ask them to keep the music off at such a time to such a time so you can sleep? The way the economy is and how hard it is to get money it's pretty shitty that you are even doing that.
just to let you know.
 Communication between neighbors is a thing of the past it seems. If you don't like what the guy next to you is doing you call the cops or call their land lord... god forbid you actually go and talk to the person causing the problem for you. I hate that shit. I'm done here.

Edit: ok so maybe I should read more before I post next time... ok so they aren't accommodating to your needs. good then fuck them they are shitty neighbors. the guy that got me kicked out had the same problem you do except he never talk to me directly about it so I said fuck you you chicken shit asshole. I was 18 but still it all could have been avoided if he just talked to me which you did so kuddos! ok NOW I'm done lol


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I'd expect them to beat the shit out of me yes. I've been trying to be as accomodating as I can about the issue. All I ever asked was that they avoid playing loud music during the day when I'm sleeping. That's it.


You can't get you own way so you'd rather they would be homeless than you unable to deal with a bit of loud noise. It's the daytime legally they're not only allowed to do that but you're complaining about people not accommodating your messed up sleeping schedule. You're a horrible person and one of the very reasons I think no civilian should ever have a firearm. Do you know that if you do get a gun and they attack you, unless they're using deadly force (ie, weapons) you can't shoot them without going to jail for many years. Good luck with that one.


> I work an overnight shift, I have to sleep during the day, I have no choice in the matter. I can't get a shift transfer, I've done everything I can on my end to try and accommodate the situation. I can't use earplugs because I get infections. Ear muffs don't work either because they turn the volume all the way up and the sub woofer rattles the wood framing.


Cool story, you're a disgrace. You think your single life is of greater value than four people, a family. You're pathetic. Classic "Amurrican" train of thought, yourself above all others and use guns to keep it that way. 

Edit: Have you stresses that you will narc on them if they don't keep it down <6?


----------



## Matt (Aug 27, 2009)

I have like 8 people living in the apartment upstairs from me. Fine. What pisses me off is how loud they stomp up and down the stairs at 5 in the morning, or that the hallway constantly smells like rotting fish because of that they cook every day, or that they're blasting music until 2 in the morning.


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> You can't get you own way so you'd rather they would be homeless than you unable to deal with a bit of loud noise. It's the daytime legally they're not only allowed to do that but you're complaining about people not accommodating your messed up sleeping schedule. You're a horrible person and one of the very reasons I think no civilian should ever have a firearm. Do you know that if you do get a gun and they attack you, unless they're using deadly force (ie, weapons) you can't shoot them without going to jail for many years. Good luck with that one.
> 
> Cool story, you're a disgrace. You think your single life is of greater value than four people, a family. You're pathetic. Classic "Amurrican" train of thought, yourself above all others and use guns to keep it that way.
> 
> Edit: Have you stresses that you will narc on them if they don't keep it down <6?


Too bad, ya know, they're breaking their rental agreement.  And who said they were a family.  Probably a bunch of squatters.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 27, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Austin actually. The apartments I live in require a background check and employment check where they call the business to make sure that your take home per month is three times the cost of the unit. I've got a Colt Python at my mom's place and will probably buy an automatic pistol so I can get my CHL with an automatic classification.



You too, eh? Hey there, man.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Good shit man. You live in Dallas, right?  Probably a damn beaner house.  I know exactly the type of people you're dealing with.  Rules are rules, intentions be damned.  *Buy a revolver, those are fucking classy.*



Indeed...

These are a bit pricey, but loaded with class:  http://www.antiqueguns.biz/guns/merwin.htm


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Too bad, ya know, they're breaking their rental agreement.  And who said they were a family.  Probably a bunch of squatters.


What a load of shit; he doesn't even know their rental agreement, how do you know it? I already knew you were an amurrican but it seems you constantly wish to prove yourself as one, the type of person that makes the entire world look at all americans with disgust, hatred, or laughter.


----------



## Koray (Aug 27, 2009)

*looks thread*
umm, what?


----------



## Carenath (Aug 27, 2009)

Newf: You really are something else.
The guy's living in an appartment, he is stuck on a night-shift and sleeps during the day. My aunt also works nights 3 out of 6 days a week, and has to sleep during the day, believe it or not, people do work nights. It isnt unreasonable to want your neighbours too keep the noise down.
He tried talking to them many times, but apparently they dont seem to care, so as a last resort, he turns to the management.

And you want to shit all over him for that?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm something else? So because he can't handle missing a few hours of sleep a week he wishes to make four people not have a home, which is a -lot- worse than just a few hours of sleep missed. He even said a few hours a week, not every night.

Damn fucking right I want to shit over him for that, he's quite simply a selfish asshole. He'd rather have four people out on the street instead of getting some over-the-shelf sleeping pills for >$20.

Like I said, he's an asshole. All he cares about is himself, and so does a lot of the people in this thread it seems. But if those four people were kicked out into the street and one of them came on here complaining about some jackass who called the management on them I can bet every one of you would think the jackass was...well, a selfish jackass.

He's buying a gun because he knows how wrong this is. He knows that this is ruining the lives of several people and that will cause those several people to be quite angry with him; without the gun he wouldn't even have the balls to do it; he's pathetic.

I also highly doubt he's told them he will call management on them, even as a bluff there's no way any reasonable person wouldn't comply with his volume demands. If he has actually stressed he will take this to management then it's a different story, but I bet he asked them once, maybe twice and only one person too. 

There's also no evidence of them breaking any laws, if it's in the daytime there's no sound limitations, and if OP calls management on them there's only two things that can happen: they get kicked out into the street, or they play the music louder. I would totally bust my bass on max, put it against the walls, get all of my friends to do it, and keep it like that specifically anytime OP was trying to sleep.

I've worked nights, I've lost more than a few hours worth of sleep as well. It's not that bad.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Damn fucking right I want to shit over him for that, he's quite simply a selfish asshole. He'd rather have four people out on the street instead of getting some over-the-shelf sleeping pills for >$20.
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked nights, I've lost more than a few hours worth of sleep as well. It's not that bad.



And I suppose the four people in question are not being selfish at all? I mean they have been asked to keep the noise down, but they obviously do not care about there neighbours, if they did they wouldn't be creating so much noise. 

If they were doing that over here, on a regular basis, and someone complained about the noise to local authorities, it would be classed as anti-social and the guy(s) could end up with an ASBO (anti social behaviour order) which if broken can lead to a jail term. However that would take a lot of complaints to authorities before the authorities would start doing anything about it.

I understand they are within their right to play music loud during the day, However, I do feel they are being just as selfish by not taking into account the other residents in the apartment building. However getting them evicted would be an absolute last resort for me. I would obviously contact the complex owners (management) and first discuss my problem with them before starting to stamp my feet, wanting them kicked out.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2009)

I once lived in less than 200 square feet with another person. It was rough, but not really a problem.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

Well tell you what, go down there and stress them; tell them that you will inform the manager they have four people living there if they don't turn down the music <6pm. If they still don't then go ahead and rat them out, but be warned: they can -easily- make it seem like they're only friends visiting, or they're not even there at all. Then they can blast the music as loud as they want all day, fucking your sleep entirely.


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> What a load of shit; he doesn't even know their rental agreement, how do you know it? I already knew you were an amurrican but it seems you constantly wish to prove yourself as one, the type of person that makes the entire world look at all americans with disgust, hatred, or laughter.


LOL.  Rental agreements are pretty much standard cookie cutter fare.  And I'm damn sure that any company that does the sort of checking his does wouldn't allow 4 people to live in what amounts to a closet. But continue to argue without facts, that's cool.


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'm something else? So because he can't handle missing a few hours of sleep a week he wishes to make four people not have a home, which is a -lot- worse than just a few hours of sleep missed. He even said a few hours a week, not every night.


For the past few months.  Read his post. And you are something else.



NewfDraggie said:


> Damn fucking right I want to shit over him for that, he's quite simply a selfish asshole. He'd rather have four people out on the street instead of getting some over-the-shelf sleeping pills for >$20.


LOL, like OTC sleep meds do anything to anybody.  That shit is fucking placebo.  



NewfDraggie said:


> Like I said, he's an asshole. All he cares about is himself, and so does a lot of the people in this thread it seems. But if those four people were kicked out into the street and one of them came on here complaining about some jackass who called the management on them I can bet every one of you would think the jackass was...well, a selfish jackass.


Nah, he just wants to sleep without being fucked with.  He's approached them repeatedly, but you didn't read that.  And what's wrong with caring about ones self and well being.  Everyone needs sleep.  You ever worked the night shift? Probably never worked a day in your life.



NewfDraggie said:


> He's buying a gun because he knows how wrong this is. He knows that this is ruining the lives of several people and that will cause those several people to be quite angry with him; without the gun he wouldn't even have the balls to do it; he's pathetic.


I'd hardly say it's ruining lives.  They can go squat down the street for less money and more room, but you didn't read that either.



NewfDraggie said:


> I also highly doubt he's told them he will call management on them, even as a bluff there's no way any reasonable person wouldn't comply with his volume demands. If he has actually stressed he will take this to management then it's a different story, but I bet he asked them once, maybe twice and only one person too.


Sounds like you actually live in the apartment bro.  I'd get you kicked out too.  Because clearly, you aren't reasonable.



NewfDraggie said:


> There's also no evidence of them breaking any laws, if it's in the daytime there's no sound limitations, and if OP calls management on them there's only two things that can happen: they get kicked out into the street, or they play the music louder. I would totally bust my bass on max, put it against the walls, get all of my friends to do it, and keep it like that specifically anytime OP was trying to sleep.


This paragraph only proves that you are pretty much the most childish person in this forum, and this discussion.



NewfDraggie said:


> I've worked nights, I've lost more than a few hours worth of sleep as well. It's not that bad.


Bullshit. Calling it right now.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

Typical Amurrican logic; yourself WAY before others. If somebody causes you a penny you take an arm, if somebody takes four hours of sleep from you each week you make them homeless, if somebody makes your hospital visit take 3 hours longer remove their medical privileges. If anybody calls you out they're lying, wrong, or not amurrican enough to be right.

Note Amurrican isn't necessarily American, it's the people in America that make the country look bad as a whole.

I also love how sleeping pills can't be used, ear plugs cause infection (which is bs), and he's talked to them one multiple occasions... which means he's mentioned it to one person twice without explaining that he will report them.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'm something else? So because he can't handle missing a few hours of sleep a week he wishes to make four people not have a home, which is a -lot- worse than just a few hours of sleep missed. He even said a few hours a week, not every night.


I never wished they were evicted. And for a pair of weeks it was three nights in a row.



> Damn fucking right I want to shit over him for that, he's quite simply a selfish asshole. He'd rather have four people out on the street instead of getting some over-the-shelf sleeping pills for >$20.


You're right. I need to toxify my body so little Jose and little Javier can blast their music whenever they want. Even though I've even told them to please hold off until six because I worked an overnight shift and I needed rest. And even made suggestions as to where to place their stereo system that would reduce the noise coming from it and into my apartment. (They still kept it in the bedroom).



> Like I said, he's an asshole. All he cares about is himself, and so does a lot of the people in this thread it seems. But if those four people were kicked out into the street and one of them came on here complaining about some jackass who called the management on them I can bet every one of you would think the jackass was...well, a selfish jackass.


I have to care about myself too. I can't see why I would go out of my way every night to make sure I don't disturb any of them while they sleep, by walking lightly, not doing any rigorous cooking and shutting off my own computer's stereo and they can't do the same for me. I'm willing to bend over backward to accommodate and help other people but I'm not about to let them fuck me over.



> He's buying a gun because he knows how wrong this is. He knows that this is ruining the lives of several people and that will cause those several people to be quite angry with him; without the gun he wouldn't even have the balls to do it; he's pathetic.



People are vindictive, and they act like you do. Obstinate and full of themselves. But if it's some level of masculinity that I need to prove then I'll just leave the fucking gun at my parent's. 



> I also highly doubt he's told them he will call management on them, even as a bluff there's no way any reasonable person wouldn't comply with his volume demands. If he has actually stressed he will take this to management then it's a different story, but I bet he asked them once, maybe twice and only one person too.



I warned them several times that I would notify the management but as you're about to demonstrate....



> There's also no evidence of them breaking any laws, if it's in the daytime there's no sound limitations, and if OP calls management on them there's only two things that can happen: they get kicked out into the street, or they play the music louder. I would totally bust my bass on max, put it against the walls, get all of my friends to do it, and keep it like that specifically anytime OP was trying to sleep.



It didn't stop and I only spoke with the management after they ignored my knocking on their door for the third time. As in, the third day after the other two they ignored my knocking. Obviously though, being the American and the asshole, your response is Canadian and therefore egalitarian and completely unselfish.



> I've worked nights, I've lost more than a few hours worth of sleep as well. It's not that bad.



Good for you. I've lost hours too, with other neighbors. I went through the same process with them and we had all ironed out deals. One girl had a dog that wouldn't stop barking during the day, when I notified her I offered to look after the dog while she went to work that way I had some control over it's barking and it wouldn't feel like it was lonely. She said that wasn't necessary and SHE TOOK THE DOG TO A RELATIVE'S WHEN SHE LEFT FOR WORK.



RandyDarkshade said:


> I understand they are within their right to play music loud during the day, However, I do feel they are being just as selfish by not taking into account the other residents in the apartment building. However getting them evicted would be an absolute last resort for me. I would obviously contact the complex owners (management) and first discuss my problem with them before starting to stamp my feet, wanting them kicked out.



As I've stated, I wasn't aiming to get them kicked out. I went into the apartment management office and notified her that there will be an ongoing issue between me and the family downstairs regarding their stereo system. That's when she said "there's a family in the unit below you?" I never mentioned once anything about eviction and the word was never discussed. She noted to me that his contract states that he's only renting for himself and that's why I think they're likely to face eviction.


----------



## Holsety (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I also love how sleeping pills can't be used, ear plugs cause infection (which is bs), and he's talked to them one multiple occasions... which means he's mentioned it to one person twice without explaining that he will report them.


It should be common sense, really. If you are being a dick and the person has asked you to stop twice (and you don't), you can expect more drastic measures.

Also how come he is selfish for wanting to get some decent sleep but they aren't selfish for ignoring him and keeping their stereo both on/loud and in a bad place so that the noise increases?

*Didnt read much of the other posts wtf*


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 27, 2009)

If it wouldn't get you arrested you should take the gun and ask them again...
but you would probably get arrested so don't do it..
^(CYA)


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I once lived in less than 200 square feet with another person. It was rough, but not really a problem.



14 x 14?  About the size of my 1st year dorm room......

Given this "family's" prior behavior, its like that other tenants have been complaining too.  And since there doesn't seem to be much paperwork involved and give the speed with which the eviction happened, I doubt Bowtoid is singularly at risk for retribution.


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Typical internet bullshit


. Respond when you grow up.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

See now even I would report them if you've told them you would contact management it's their own fault at this point.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 27, 2009)

He said as much 26 posts ago.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 27, 2009)

I love how Newf is trying to guilt trip by going back to the fact that this is a family of four getting kicked out so a single individual (that he can immediately see and make the sole target of _all_ his anger at the situation) can ultimately do what he has to do to *keep his own place*, which is get the sleep necessary to *do his job*. I wonder what his reaction would be if all the other people who probably lost sleep or their well-earned peace and quiet during the day were here, since in his logic, the fact it's one person complaining about a group of people actually has any bearing over who's in the wrong.

I'm calling bullshit on his crap about "it's no big deal to go to work/school/whatever sleep deprived". Yeah, I've known people who it seems don't need sleep to function, or even be in a decent mood, and if that's you, great. But other people's biology is not the same as yours! You can't _will yourself_ to have more energy/mood-regulating hormones or whatever than your body's producing. Nature doesn't work that way, despite your human delusion of near omnipotence. I worked the night shift once during the Christmas season at a pretty big retail giant, and anyone who could make it through that stretch came out of it with a pretty decent bonus. The catch was if you quit/got fired before New Years, you didn't get a cent of it. That season, especially the night shift is *notorious* for breaking people to the point that they don't even give a fuck about a bonus - *they go off*. Last year, we were told was especially brutal, playing no small part in several employees getting *divorced*.

Hey Newf, speaking of over the counter sleep meds, do you remember when I was posting on this forum constantly out of my fucking mind on *something or other?* Yeah, now imagine trying to do your job like that. It *was* around the same time as the story I'm recounting, you know.

I also love how no one's brought up a certain point. If these people need their apartment so damn bad, why didn't they just keep the fucking music down? I can really sympathize when a person has a hard time paying rent or finding a job, because having been there, it really does feel like it's out of your control, and in some ways it kinda is. I never felt like I *had* to use my speakers instead of a set of headphones any time I needed my music that loud though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2009)

Pink dragons be all like hurf durf


Green citras be all like boom boom bap


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Pink dragons be all like hurf durf
> 
> 
> Green citras be all like boom boom bap


I got that digital spit, next level visual shit.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> He said as much 26 posts ago.


No, he didn't. He said he asked them to stop, he didn't say he told them the consequences if they didn't.

I love how everybody else thinks a few hours of sleep loss is worth more than four people being homeless though, OP even said he's lost only a few hours a week then changed what he said to several entire nights in a row.

I doubt anything can be done though, there's only a slim chance they'll be able to prove more than one person is living down there anyway.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 27, 2009)

The consequences of an unresolved noise complaint in an apartment should be fairly obvious.

I love how you think four people knowingly violating a renter's agreement and knowingly disturbing the peace is more important than the more than four people who had to put up with their crap, to the suffering of their ability to do their jobs and ability to pay their own rent.

How _much_ sleep OP lost due to his neighbors disturbing the peace is irrelevant to the fact that he needlessly lost any at all.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> No, he didn't. He said he asked them to stop, he didn't say he told them the consequences if they didn't.
> 
> I love how everybody else thinks a few hours of sleep loss is worth more than four people being homeless though, OP even said he's lost only a few hours a week then changed what he said to several entire nights in a row.
> 
> I doubt anything can be done though, there's only a slim chance they'll be able to prove more than one person is living down there anyway.



WHITE KNIGHTS INCORPORATED THIS IS GREG

(no just kidding you know nothing said on the internet really matters right? <3)


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I doubt anything can be done though, there's only a slim chance they'll be able to prove more than one person is living down there anyway.


I dunno.  The fact that there are 3 other cars, probably not registered on the contract.  The fact that they've established a pattern of use.  Hell, he could just take pictures, or the landlord could check the premises to see if the agreement is being held up.  The landlord has more rights than you know, and most of them happily toss out lease breakers. I only hope that they have permanent marks on their credit for such blatant disregard for law.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

Friends are allowed to come over and a 24 hour notice has to be given before the manager is allowed to look inside the place. In 24 minutes I could make it seem like nobody lives there.


ArielMT said:


> The consequences of an unresolved noise complaint in an apartment should be fairly obvious.


Noise complaint? They're not breaking any law unless they're over the decibel limit for their area and time. I doubt this is the case because most cities have a decibel limit of about a chainsaw, 120 DB or so during the day. A chainsaw is much louder than what he's explaining so I'd assume their stereo is about 60DB at tops, well within any legal limit I know of in North America during the daytime.



> I love how you think four people knowingly violating a renter's agreement and knowingly disturbing the peace is more important than the more than four people who had to put up with their crap, to the suffering of their ability to do their jobs and ability to pay their own rent.


No proof they're violating anything, actually. He doesn't even know their renters agreement, he's assuming. It's also not disturbing the peace unless they have something much louder than music that only the top floor is complaining about. I don't think you know anything about noise laws, but legally (depending on the area) could have it blasting from 6-7am to 9-10pm and probably -much- louder than they have it now.


> How _much_ sleep OP lost due to his neighbors disturbing the peace is irrelevant to the fact that he needlessly lost any at all.


True, but it's still not illegal. The sound is legal, them living there isn't. If three of the four are removed one can still make the sound. The amount of people there isn't changing anything, he just wants nobody there.

If one person was making the noise then there's absolutely nothing he can do, if he can prove four people are living there the noise isn't even guaranteed to stop. Worst case scenario is they're all evicted, but most likely nothing will happen. OP, go ahead and rat on them and lets see what happens.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> No proof they're violating anything, actually. *He doesn't even know their renters agreement, he's assuming.* It's also not disturbing the peace unless they have something much louder than music that only the top floor is complaining about. I don't think you know anything about noise laws, but legally (depending on the area) could have it blasting from 6-7am to 9-10pm and probably -much- louder than they have it now.



Your reading comprehension must be very low, Newf... he said quite clearly that he went to the management, told them four people lived in that apartment, and was informed by the management the rental contract had been for a single person.  Actually mentioned this several times... but you obviously missed that.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

So are they out? Has he proved that four people are living in there? Good thing something was done about it then. Har. Nothing will be done, I hope they play music louder. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Friends are allowed to come over and a 24 hour notice has to be given before the manager is allowed to look inside the place. In 24 minutes I could make it seem like nobody lives there.
> 
> Noise complaint? They're not breaking any law unless they're over the decibel limit for their area and time. I doubt this is the case because most cities have a decibel limit of about a chainsaw, 120 DB or so during the day. A chainsaw is much louder than what he's explaining so I'd assume their stereo is about 60DB at tops, well within any legal limit I know of in North America during the daytime.
> 
> ...



Man things are done so differently there. i can do almost what ever I want in my apartment so long as it does not involving wrecking the place, or breaking the tennancy/rental agreement, which is the same for all residents in this buildingI can have visitors over and don't have to give notice. However I am responsible for my guests, so if they make noise, and some one complains about it, it is me he gets it in the neck from my landlords.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> So are they out? Has he proved that four people are living in there? Good thing something was done about it then. Har. Nothing will be done, I hope they play music louder. :3



Here, I have a little reversal question for you Newf. 

Lets say you worked all day, you come home, feeling tired, and just want to chill, and a bastard neighbour decides to play loud music until, i dunno, 3 am lets say, stopping you from getting adequate sleep, how would you feel?

Or are you more laid back?, would you be more tolerant? 

I am quite a tolerant man, despite loud music being played that was disturbing me from sleep, I'd probably just live with it. I'm not the type to go complain about things. unless it is something that does require attention, like a serious matter.


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Friends are allowed to come over and a 24 hour notice has to be given before the manager is allowed to look inside the place. In 24 minutes I could make it seem like nobody lives there.


Har.  Photos can fix this.  Besides, people aren't stupid. If there are repeated complaints, well, too bad.  I'm willing to believe that there are. And where are you going to hide all the beds, clothes, and probable filth? You must live a pretty sheltered life to think it takes a quick spot job to hide the fact that 4 people live where one is supposed too.



NewfDraggie said:


> Noise complaint? They're not breaking any law unless they're over the decibel limit for their area and time. I doubt this is the case because most cities have a decibel limit of about a chainsaw, 120 DB or so during the day. A chainsaw is much louder than what he's explaining so I'd assume their stereo is about 60DB at tops, well within any legal limit I know of in North America during the daytime.
> 
> No proof they're violating anything, actually. He doesn't even know their renters agreement, he's assuming. It's also not disturbing the peace unless they have something much louder than music that only the top floor is complaining about. I don't think you know anything about noise laws, but legally (depending on the area) could have it blasting from 6-7am to 9-10pm and probably -much- louder than they have it now.


In addition to daytime noise ordinances, which do exist, the complex likely has it's own set off rules.  Nevermind that they're being complete dicks after being approached on a regular basis about their noise.  You get what you deserve.



NewfDraggie said:


> True, but it's still not illegal. The sound is legal, them living there isn't. If three of the four are removed one can still make the sound. The amount of people there isn't changing anything, he just wants nobody there.


Actually, both the noise and breaking of tenancy laws are both illegal.  Read the thread, or sow up your asshole, because nobody likes to hear you talk.



NewfDraggie said:


> If one person was making the noise then there's absolutely nothing he can do, if he can prove four people are living there the noise isn't even guaranteed to stop. Worst case scenario is they're all evicted, but most likely nothing will happen. OP, go ahead and rat on them and lets see what happens.


If one person is making the noise, and 3 other people live there, everyone is accountable, since nobody stopped it.  Guilt by association.  I hope the worst case scenario happens, and given my actual knowledge of tenancy laws and renting, they'll probably get the old notice on the door quite soon. Now go downstairs, mummy made her little boy some din din.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Noise complaint? They're not breaking any law unless they're over the decibel limit for their area and time.



He didn't go to the police, or if he did, he left that info out.  He wouldn't need to, though it is within his right.  But let's not involve them until it becomes necessary, and let's stick with reported facts.



NewfDraggie said:


> No proof they're violating anything, actually. He doesn't even know their renters agreement, he's assuming.



The landlord seems to disagree, actually.  And his own rental agreement, along with conversations with his landlord, is more than enough for him to make fair and educated guesses about what the landlord permits and what he doesn't.



NewfDraggie said:


> The amount of people there isn't changing anything, he just wants nobody there.



Now who's assuming?

All he wanted was the noise turned down to a sensible level.  The landlord discovered that three of the four don't have any agreement to live with the fourth as tenants (which they become if they overstay their visit as guests), and the fourth breached his contract with the landlord by allowing the three to overstay.

Not knowing the details of their agreement, OP assumed (as anyone rightly would) that making a racket was the only thing they were doing wrong, thus it's ludicrous to believe he would be plotting to have them all evicted.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Now go downstairs, mummy made her little boy some din din.



I think Newf shit a snickers bar, wrapper and all. and made this face while he was doing it.

edit: also, I love how "I love" was used so many times in this thread, but like, everyone who said it really meant "I'm jerking off to"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> If one person is making the noise, and 3 other people live there, everyone is accountable, since nobody stopped it.  Guilt by association.  I hope the worst case scenario happens, and given my actual knowledge of tenancy laws and renting, they'll probably get the old notice on the door quite soon. Now go downstairs, mummy made her little boy some din din.



True, But if it is the guys "guests" creating the noise than the tenant is responsible for any visitors he has. 

I know the risks if i started creating noise daily, I am likely to get an ASBO, or at the worst evicted, and i don't particularly want either so I make sure as best I can that i do not do anything to upset the other residents. I'd rather live at peace with the others in my building than at war.

The guy renting the place must know he is putting his home at risk by allowing those three to stay with him. That on it's own will upset the management. And if the OP doesn't, or hadn't reported it, I bet someone else would have. 

I think setting out with the intent to have the evicted is overkill, maybe management giving them a warning may put the frighteners on them enough to change.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 27, 2009)

Actually i take back what I said. It's more like this (nsfw). I have it on good authority there are now black people in Newfoundland so it works.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

Well lets wait and see what happens, my bet is on nothing will happen or noise gets louder.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well lets wait and see what happens, my bet is on nothing will happen or noise gets louder.



Put your money where your mouth is, Newf?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 27, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Put your money where your mouth is, Newf?


Yeah, no furry has money.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 28, 2009)

On the fence for this one.

A: You know what you're getting into when you choose public housing; it's all difficult for us to sleep, but we have to make do.
B: Public housing has laws, and they apply to both.
C: Kicking out an entire family might not be the best thing -- on the other hand, if these people aren't going to comply, someone needs to be contacted.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Friends are allowed to come over and a 24 hour notice has to be given before the manager is allowed to look inside the place. In 24 minutes I could make it seem like nobody lives there.
> 
> I don't think you know anything about noise laws, but legally (depending on the area) could have it blasting from 6-7am to 9-10pm and probably -much- louder than they have it now.



Manager doesn't have to give 24hours notice, he has to give REASONABLE notice. If he has reason to believe more than one person's living in there, reasonable can be a lot shorter than 24 hours.

I don't think you know anything about being socially conscious.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 28, 2009)

Well if they aren't working it out with you and helping you sleep, then you can tell them to GTFO.

You don't have to be nice back when they are stubborn, if otherwise.

Then your just a dick.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 28, 2009)

Cotoncandie said:


> Manager doesn't have to give 24hours notice, he has to give REASONABLE notice. If he has reason to believe more than one person's living in there, reasonable can be a lot shorter than 24 hours.
> 
> I don't think you know anything about being socially conscious.



Actually here it's 24 hours notice minimum, prove me otherwise for that location. I'm sure a healthy link wouldn't be hard to find, I mean there is a landlord tenants act there right?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually here it's 24 hours notice minimum, prove me otherwise for that location. I'm sure a healthy link wouldn't be hard to find, I mean there is a landlord tenants act there right?



It's governed under state law in the US.  Texas law, in this case.  No fixed amount of time is required, only what people usually consider reasonable.

Texas Attorney General's page about tenant rights: http://www.oag.state.tx.us/consumer/tenants.shtml

Google cache.  (It wasn't loading for me.)


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 28, 2009)

So reasonable must be at least a few hours, which again is still more than enough time. That's kinda funny though, seems like there's very little tenant support in Texas, not surprising.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> So reasonable must be at least a few hours, which again is still more than enough time. That's kinda funny though, seems like there's very little tenant support in Texas, not surprising.



Indeed, I could have my appartment spotless and squeaky clean in that time.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 28, 2009)

I've moved everything I've owned from my parents home to 400 kilometers away in another city in under five hours, and had everything setup over there too (bed, computer, etc).

But that's irrelevant, I hope OP gets sleep and I hope those four people don't end up on the street.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I've moved everything I've owned from my parents home to 400 kilometers away in another city in under five hours, and had everything setup over there too (bed, computer, etc).
> 
> But that's irrelevant, I hope OP gets sleep and I hope those four people don't end up on the street.



Indeed, I hope management can help settle the dispute and not have to consider drastic action.


----------



## Azure (Aug 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I've moved everything I've owned from my parents home to 400 kilometers away in another city in under five hours, and had everything setup over there too (bed, computer, etc).
> 
> But that's irrelevant, I hope OP gets sleep and I hope those four people don't end up on the street.


LOL. Right. The only way you can do this, is if everything you own is the clothes on your back, and then you drive 90mph to get there, without making a single stop for gas or to take a piss, or even slow down.  More excuses, its getting pathetic.  Where are they gonna put their shit anyway?  4 people living in a STUDIO.  One room. It's not as if they have a closet they can shove 3 beds into, along with all their clothes, belongings and what not.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 28, 2009)

Took a bus moving at 100km/h, normal highway bus stopped several times for gas and bathroom breaks...actually probably went slower than that. Once there I had a friend come pick me up and everything I owned was several boxes, a large bin, no large furniture.  It's quite simple to pack everything and move everything when you're willing to actually work and put effort into it.

In fact I did the exact same trip, less cargo, there a month ago and once again last week. Went home for three weeks to hang with old friends and my folks, back in the city now. Don't say it isn't possible, I've done it three times.

Basic math: 400 kilometers, 100km/h... that spares an entire hour for packing and unpacking. I've moved a lot so I'm quite good at doing it, though actually I think it was more like 340-360 kilometers travel distance, not much of a difference because those four people (well, three of them) don't have to move their shit even 20 kilometers.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm never replying to another thing you post. That does it. You're fucking mental.


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 28, 2009)

i hate loud inconsiderate neighbors


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Took a bus moving at 100km/h, normal highway bus stopped several times for gas and bathroom breaks...actually probably went slower than that. Once there I had a friend come pick me up and everything I owned was several boxes, a large bin, no large furniture.  It's quite simple to pack everything and move everything when you're willing to actually work and put effort into it.
> 
> In fact I did the exact same trip, less cargo, there a month ago and once again last week. Went home for three weeks to hang with old friends and my folks, back in the city now. Don't say it isn't possible, I've done it three times.
> 
> Basic math: 400 kilometers, 100km/h... that spares an entire hour for packing and unpacking. I've moved a lot so I'm quite good at doing it, though actually I think it was more like 340-360 kilometers travel distance, not much of a difference because those four people (well, three of them) don't have to move their shit even 20 kilometers.


YOU DON'T EVEN OWN A CAR. I'll be you ride your trike to the Starbucks on the corner, and bum smokes from all your friends. You're that guy, I can tell.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> YOU DON'T EVEN OWN A CAR. I'll be you ride your trike to the Starbucks on the corner, and bum smokes from all your friends. You're that guy, I can tell.


I took a bus, I had way too much luggage for any one car to take and it costs $30 to take the Newfoundland DRL from one place to the other; two times I had a car and it was even faster than the first time when I took the bus.

You do know I used to race professionally, right? I don't need to bum anything, actually I hate even asking somebody for a ride and I'm usually the one to give everybody else money/a ride. I don't own a trike or a quad, I don't smoke cigarettes. You don't know me anywhere near as much as I know you. ;3

But you're deflecting, I made my point and you attempted to make it seem like it was impossible, even though it clearly isn't. The three guys OP is talking about don't even have to do what I've done, it's just that simple to make it seem like nobody lives in the apartment I doubt they'll catch three people living there if reasonable notice is at least an hour. I await further ad hominem from the US military corporal.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I took a bus, I had way too much luggage for any one car to take and it costs $30 to take the Newfoundland DRL from one place to the other; two times I had a car and it was even faster than the first time when I took the bus.
> 
> You do know I used to race professionally, right? I don't need to bum anything, actually I hate even asking somebody for a ride and I'm usually the one to give everybody else money/a ride. I don't own a trike or a quad, I don't smoke cigarettes. You don't know me anywhere near as much as I know you. ;3
> 
> But you're deflecting, I made my point and you attempted to make it seem like it was impossible, even though it clearly isn't. The three guys OP is talking about don't even have to do what I've done, it's just that simple to make it seem like nobody lives in the apartment I doubt they'll catch three people living there if reasonable notice is at least an hour. I await further ad hominem from the US military corporal.


You await further accurate verbal abuse?  Sounds like a plan to me.  The night is young, and I'm bored and not drunk, which makes me angry, because I was supposed to very much be that way.  How do you fit a bed on a bus? Moreover, why would you want to put a bed on a bus, and then ride with all the niggers? Maybe you love the black cock.  Who knows.  Also, you used to race professionally?  Like, what, a GoKart, bumper cars, big wheels?  Oh wait, I know, those obnoxious scooters that all the kids have. Pardon moi if I don't believe you, 20 years old is a bit young to been and had a career of "professional racing" behind you. Also, you didn't address the fact that these people HAVE NOWHERE TO PUT THEIR SHIT.  Much less the time to sacrifice to perform an elaborate ruse of which they will probably have less than ample time to perform.  It's not like the landlord has to tell them personally, they can just drop a note on the front door, or leave a message on the tenants cellphone, which he may or may not retrieve or heed. Clearly, you've not made any point at all, but rather demonstrated that you are a really bad liar.

Also, if you knew so much about me, you'd know I was a PFC, and not a Corporal. :Super Smug Face:


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Noise complaint? They're not breaking any law unless they're over the decibel limit for their area and time. I doubt this is the case because most cities have a decibel limit of about a chainsaw, 120 DB or so during the day. A chainsaw is much louder than what he's explaining so I'd assume their stereo is about 60DB at tops, well within any legal limit I know of in North America during the daytime.



Just a quick little shout-out to explain that you need to recalibrate your understanding of the dB scale. 60dB is the level of normal human speech, so I'm assuming stereos play louder than that. Keep in mind that it's a logarithmic scale - something half as loud as 120dB SPL is not 60dB (it would in fact be 114dB SPL).

tl;dr: their stereo must be quiet as shit



NewfDraggie said:


> Took a bus moving at 100km/h, normal highway bus stopped several times for gas and bathroom breaks...actually probably went slower than that. Once there I had a friend come pick me up and everything I owned was several boxes, a large bin, *no large furniture.*



Guess that says enough. Right then.

Edit:


NewfDraggie said:


> You do know I used to race professionally, right?



What the fuck is this. Come on. 

I like how your profile says you're 20 years old and mentions nothing of your distinguised professional racing career.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Just a quick little shout-out to explain that you need to recalibrate your understanding of the dB scale. 60dB is the level of normal human speech, so I'm assuming stereos play louder than that. Keep in mind that it's a logarithmic scale - something half as loud as 120dB SPL is not 60dB (it would in fact be 114dB SPL).
> 
> tl;dr: their stereo must be quiet as shit
> 
> ...



Maybe on the high school track team.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You await further accurate verbal abuse?  Sounds like a plan to me.  The night is young, and I'm bored and not drunk, which makes me angry, because I was supposed to very much be that way.  How do you fit a bed on a bus? Moreover, why would you want to put a bed on a bus, and then ride with all the niggers? Maybe you love the black cock.  Who knows.  Also, you used to race professionally?  Like, what, a GoKart, bumper cars, big wheels?  Oh wait, I know, those obnoxious scooters that all the kids have. Pardon moi if I don't believe you, 20 years old is a bit young to been and had a career of "professional racing" behind you. Also, you didn't address the fact that these people HAVE NOWHERE TO PUT THEIR SHIT.  Much less the time to sacrifice to perform an elaborate ruse of which they will probably have less than ample time to perform.  It's not like the landlord has to tell them personally, they can just drop a note on the front door, or leave a message on the tenants cellphone, which he may or may not retrieve or heed. Clearly, you've not made any point at all, but rather demonstrated that you are a really bad liar.
> 
> Also, if you knew so much about me, you'd know I was a PFC, and not a Corporal. :Super Smug Face:



Christ, I just love grunts. 

I love how everyone assumes four people can't live in a studio. Nobody in this thread has studied in a city where you have to rent a room, apparently.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Just a quick little shout-out to explain that you need to recalibrate your understanding of the dB scale. 60dB is the level of normal human speech, so I'm assuming stereos play louder than that. Keep in mind that it's a logarithmic scale - something half as loud as 120dB SPL is not 60dB (it would in fact be 114dB SPL).
> 
> tl;dr: their stereo must be quiet as shit


True, but even so it's not 120DB.


> Guess that says enough. Right then.


I'm thinking they have little to no furniture, actually.


> What the fuck is this. Come on.


He said I don't have my own car, I have two racing snowmobiles...I know it's not pertinent information.


> I like how your profile says you're 20 years old and mentions nothing of your distinguised professional racing career.


To be quite honest I don't race anymore, I stopped three years ago and I was racing since I was 13, actually. Why would I mention my jobs on my profile? I also would rather refrain from bragging about it, even though it looks like I'm doing that right now. :\
If you want proof, just ask~


AzurePhoenix said:


> You await further accurate verbal abuse?


The first stuff wasn't accurate...actually nothing you've said is. Seems like you need an English lesson or something.  


> How do you fit a bed on a bus? Moreover, why would you want to put a bed on a bus, and then ride with all the niggers?


There's not many black people in Newfoundland, actually I see maybe one a month.
I didn't take any large furniture...like I said...I used a different bed and just brought sheets/pillows. :3



> You used to race professionally?  Like, what, a GoKart, bumper cars, big wheels?  Oh wait, I know, those obnoxious scooters that all the kids have.


Yes, I'd rather not get into it right now but I can provide proof if it's requested...I'd just rather not wave that card around more than I already have, I kinda feel bad about it as it is. To answer your question it was Snowmobiles, I won't release the price of them but I can show images/movies.


> Pardon moi if I don't believe you, 20 years old is a bit young to been and had a career of "professional racing" behind you.


That's fine, I know it's hard to believe, I've been driving snowmobiles since I was three (kitty-kat <3~) and I started racing with my father between the age of 13 and 17, even in the X-Games in Duluth, which was actually my first and only time in the USA. Both SNo-Cross and Drag racing, but none of this is pertinent or necessary, I'm just bored at this point; if anybody wants me to stop I will, I feel like I'm bragging/waving this in peoples faces and I don't want to look like that type of person.


> Also, you didn't address the fact that these people HAVE NOWHERE TO PUT THEIR SHIT.


They have little shit and it can go anywhere, actually they probably don't even have to move it anywhere, the one person can say it's all his and the beds are probably all on the floor so they can easily be put into a closet neatly.


> Much less the time to sacrifice to perform an elaborate ruse of which they will probably have less than ample time to perform.


My point is anybody can move (almost) anything within a few hours, I could make it seem like I've never lived here in a few hours I don't think four people couldn't hide three people given ample notice. Mexicans do it all the time, and look at the Jews in WWII (har).



> It's not like the landlord has to tell them personally, they can just drop a note on the front door, or leave a message on the tenants cellphone, which he may or may not retrieve or heed.


Semantics, really. May or may not, the may not being the very rare occurrence; you're digging for loopholes in something that doesn't even matter  because you're bored and I'm enticing you because I'm bored. 


> Clearly, you've not made any point at all, but rather demonstrated that you are a really bad liar.


I didn't lie, however I was mistaken about the whole 60DB thing; my point is: if they want to make it seem like nobody lives there, and they're properly notified before a search of their home, they can make it seem like nobody at all lives there besides the one guy. Which will most likely happen...like in most cases this stuff pops up.


> Also, if you knew so much about me, you'd know I was a PFC, and not a Corporal. :Super Smug Face:


Wow, I was giving you the benefit of the doubt there but I guess I was wrong, sorry for giving you a rank that will take years for you to receive, Private.


Foxstar said:


> Maybe on the high school track team.


Actually that too, but I had an unfortunate accident in Sno-Cross which shattered my ankle, I continued to race snowmobiles for a few years afterward but I stopped running track altogether, was a mix of the accident and moving 7000 kilometers to Newfoundland away from the track team that caused me to stop running. Actually, track wasn't professional...I wasn't being paid to run, I wasn't good enough at that. Also I'm running again, well trying too I really suck now I can barely run for twenty minutes without downing two bottles of water.


Mikael Grizzly said:


> Christ, I just love grunts.


Yes, me too. 


> I love how everyone assumes four people can't live in a studio. Nobody in this thread has studied in a city where you have to rent a room, apparently.


Yeah I know...but legally I would assume fire hazard or something, realistically it's because they want more money I bet.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 29, 2009)

Jesus fucking Christ Newf, give it up!


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Jesus fucking Christ Newf, give it up!


What? What's your problem, angst about something? I'm bored. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Christ, I just love grunts.
> 
> I love how everyone assumes four people can't live in a studio. Nobody in this thread has studied in a city where you have to rent a room, apparently.



No, but I have spent a month or two living in an 80-man berthing compartment aboard a sub tender.

I also spent most of a year living in a two-man stateroom aboard a munitions carrier.  Despite this being the ultimate high class of Naval berthing, the quarters were so cramped (60 square feet [7 m^2], if that) that there simply wasn't enough deck space to put anyone else to sleep without them going insane and winding up UA between ports.

The Navy knows cramped quarters.  I'm pretty sure the Army has an idea.

Fitting four people into a studio apartment to live there, if it can be done, would be awfully cramped.  Even if three left (especially on short notice), it'd be plainly obvious more than one lives there.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> What? What's your problem, angst about something? I'm bored. :V



nothing major. just coping with the realization there's the liberal canadian equivalent of Jay Naylor living practically next-door to me. seriously, i hope to god that's at least not based on a real sister.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> The first stuff wasn't accurate...actually nothing you've said is. Seems like you need an English lesson or something.


Hey, the meaning in the message was implanted by you sir. You said you wanted abuse, adhominems, and such, so I gave.  I think you should brush up on your communication skills, seems like you don't even read what you write.



NewfDraggie said:


> There's not many black people in Newfoundland, actually I see maybe one a month.
> I didn't take any large furniture...like I said...I used a different bed and just brought sheets/pillows. :3


I'm pretty sure that if there are black people in Newfoundland, they're on the bus . Also, so basically you said you're lying. You didn't pack a bed, and basically just tossed shit in a box. Like I said you did. And then you shortened the respective travel distance, and then had friends help you.  Why do I bother reading your posts if the info is gonna change?



NewfDraggie said:


> Yes, I'd rather not get into it right now but I can provide proof if it's requested...I'd just rather not wave that card around more than I already have, I kinda feel bad about it as it is. To answer your question it was Snowmobiles, I won't release the price of them but I can show images/movies.


I don't wanna request proof guy, because all I'll get is some noncommital pics of you on a snowmobile.  IF you were a pro, you'd have talked about it, and the proof would be in the pudding, instead of the ether.



NewfDraggie said:


> That's fine, I know it's hard to believe, I've been driving snowmobiles since I was three (kitty-kat <3~) and I started racing with my father between the age of 13 and 17, even in the X-Games in Duluth, which was actually my first and only time in the USA. Both SNo-Cross and Drag racing, but none of this is pertinent or necessary, I'm just bored at this point; if anybody wants me to stop I will, I feel like I'm bragging/waving this in peoples faces and I don't want to look like that type of person.






NewfDraggie said:


> They have little shit and it can go anywhere, actually they probably don't even have to move it anywhere, the one person can say it's all his and the beds are probably all on the floor so they can easily be put into a closet neatly.


So you don't even know. Also, mattresses don't fit in closets, and guess what, there's probably only one.  Even if they did, you think the landlord is not gonna notice 3 MATTRESSES STUCK IN A CLOSET? They're not stupid. But you might be are.



NewfDraggie said:


> My point is anybody can move (almost) anything within a few hours, I could make it seem like I've never lived here in a few hours I don't think four people couldn't hide three people given ample notice. Mexicans do it all the time, and look at the Jews in WWII (har).


The Jews in WWII?  So you're comparing the Jews to a couple of squatters in American Suburbia?  I almost spit my drink out over this one.  You've obviously never hear of CCTV, or PI's, both of which landlords can use legally.  Shit, the way it sounds, there's probably cameras all over this place, given that they do background checks and all sorts of jazz.  And whose to say she just doesn't hire a dude to check out possible rent violators. My family's done it, she probably will too.



NewfDraggie said:


> Semantics, really. May or may not, the may not being the very rare occurrence; you're digging for loopholes in something that doesn't even matter  because you're bored and I'm enticing you because I'm bored.


Clearly you've never lived in an apartment complex. You think they glad hand every person they're gonna evict?  Most of the time it's a note on the door saying you have 3 days to change this or get your shit out. This is what is likely to happen, and it's well within their rights.



NewfDraggie said:


> I didn't lie, however I was mistaken about the whole 60DB thing; my point is: if they want to make it seem like nobody lives there, and they're properly notified before a search of their home, they can make it seem like nobody at all lives there besides the one guy. Which will most likely happen...like in most cases this stuff pops up.


Most cases? Most cases, the douchebag gets evicted.  Clearly there are spurious protections in place for the renter in Canada, in the US, we don't tolerate scumbags, especially when the live next to us.



NewfDraggie said:


> Wow, I was giving you the benefit of the doubt there but I guess I was wrong, sorry for giving you a rank that will take years for you to receive, Private.


The proper designation is actully PFC, but hey, my point was proven.



NewfDraggie said:


> Actually that too, but I had an unfortunate accident in Sno-Cross which shattered my ankle, I continued to race snowmobiles for a few years afterward but I stopped running track altogether, was a mix of the accident and moving 7000 kilometers to Newfoundland away from the track team that caused me to stop running. Actually, track wasn't professional...I wasn't being paid to run, I wasn't good enough at that. Also I'm running again, well trying too I really suck now I can barely run for twenty minutes without downing two bottles of water.


Why would you drink that much water when you run?  Jesus, you've got to be slow as shit.




Mikael Grizzly said:


> Christ, I just love grunts.
> 
> I love how everyone assumes four people can't live in a studio. Nobody in this thread has studied in a city where you have to rent a room, apparently.


Hey, I ain't no grunt baby, I'm a highly trained asshole. Also, this is a tad different from renting a room, due to the fact that there isn't a room to rent.  The contract is for one person only, and it is written by an actual company, and not kindly Mr. and Mrs. So and So.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Mexicans do it all the time, and look at the Jews in WWII (har).



I didn't even notice until now that Godwin's Law had been invoked.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> nothing major. just coping with the realization there's the liberal canadian equivalent of Jay Naylor living practically next-door to me. seriously, i hope to god that's at least not based on a real sister.


Oh snap!!


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh snap!!



Jay can draw at least.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 29, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Jay can draw at least.



Except hands it seems.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Jay can draw at least.


DOUBLE BURN!


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Hey, the meaning in the message was implanted by you sir. You said you wanted abuse, adhominems, and such, so I gave.  I think you should brush up on your communication skills, seems like you don't even read what you write.


More accurate doesn't work if there was no accuracy, basic English~


> I'm pretty sure that if there are black people in Newfoundland, they're on the bus .


To be honest I've never seen a black guy on the DRL, but I have seen them on metro.


> Also, so basically you said you're lying. You didn't pack a bed, and basically just tossed shit in a box. Like I said you did. And then you shortened the respective travel distance, and then had friends help you.  Why do I bother reading your posts if the info is gonna change?


Shortened by 50 kilometers, which could actually be made up with the slower-pace city driving compared to highway driving, but you know now you're trying to make it seem like you wouldn't say that's impossible after you've said it's impossible to do what I've done three times. I did actually say no large furniture, if you were reading, and last I checked a bed is one the largest types of furniture. Also friends helped me unpack, to be quite blunt my point was that if I can do it in five hours with a travel time of 350, even though I said 400 which isn't technically accurate, they can do it in the same time when they have four people to help all the way. My point still stands and all you've done is attempted to make the morons of the thread ignore that point~


> I don't wanna request proof guy, because all I'll get is some noncommital pics of you on a snowmobile.  IF you were a pro, you'd have talked about it, and the proof would be in the pudding, instead of the ether.


Why would I talk about, even though I actually have, like this time there's no actual point. I brought it up just because you acted like I don't drive, which is kinda hilarious to me. There is no reason to ever talk about it, especially because I don't do it anymore.
Proof is in evidence, by the way. [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6]


> So you don't even know. Also, mattresses don't fit in closets, and guess what, there's probably only one.  Even if they did, you think the landlord is not gonna notice 3 MATTRESSES STUCK IN A CLOSET? They're not stupid. But you might be are.


What if they don't have mattress'?


> The Jews in WWII?  So you're comparing the Jews to a couple of squatters in American Suburbia?  I almost spit my drink out over this one.


You thought I was serious? I thought the US army didn't hire retards, you told me they didn't. Now you're lying about that too? What else are you lying about, Private?
The little "(har)" should have been a large enough clue, let alone the Mexican part before it. I wasn't comparing four people to the entire Jewish people and OP to the Nazi's, it was quite clearly a joke about people being able to hide. You are literally retarded if you even thought for an instant otherwise.


> Clearly you've never lived in an apartment complex. You think they glad hand every person they're gonna evict?  Most of the time it's a note on the door saying you have 3 days to change this or get your shit out. This is what is likely to happen, and it's well within their rights.


Do you think -anybody- will miss a note on the door? Unless all four of them stay at home all the time, don't work, don't go outside, and that is the rare occurrence. How are you this stupid? I mean, you say they would *only* leave a note on the door and that's a bigger warning than a phone call they could miss due to them all not being in the apartment. That is *the best* way to inform them.


> Most cases? Most cases, the douchebag gets evicted.  Clearly there are spurious protections in place for the renter in Canada, in the US, we don't tolerate scumbags, especially when the live next to us.


You say this with what experience? I'm seriously doubting everybody that's squatting is even known about, let alone always getting removed. Most cases nobody even knows anybody is squatting, in this case they've gotten a single tip from one person. Hardly enough to break down the doors without notice. 

I don't understand your logic, not at all; it's like you think because of the few squatters busted that you hear about all the others are being busted as well; this is confirmation bias actually, you can't possibly hear about the ones not being caught, so the only time you hear about any is when they are being caught.


> The proper designation is actully PFC, but hey, my point was proven.


Sure thing, Private.


> Why would you drink that much water when you run?  Jesus, you've got to be slow as shit.


I was actually, I haven't ran in nearly two years and my body isn't used to it at all. But I will get back to my old self, hopefully. :3


> Hey, I ain't no grunt baby, I'm a highly trained asshole.


Grunt = Ground Unit = Army = You. :V


> Also, this is a tad different from renting a room, due to the fact that there isn't a room to rent.  The contract is for one person only, and it is written by an actual company, and not kindly Mr. and Mrs. So and So.


I totally agree, I think they shouldn't be squatting. But usually it's not harming anybody so it doesn't matter at all; it is harming OP slightly so I can see reason in ratting on them if they're not complying after an informed warning about the noise, which he has done so I don't see why we're even arguing about this anymore when I've agreed with you and everybody else several posts ago. Now you're trying to argue that it's impossible to hide three people in a matter of a few hours, which is just a silly argument.

<3!~


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 29, 2009)

Newf inna nutshell:

I have to be right about *something* or else the fabric of space-time will rip wide apart and we'll all be fuxx0red!


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Internet Bullshit, again, plus ambiguous vids of unidentified people on snowmobiles.


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Why would I talk about, even though I actually have, like this time there's no actual point. I brought it up just because you acted like I don't drive, which is kinda hilarious to me.



Why would you bring up snowmobile racing if you're talking about driving cars?



> Proof is in evidence, by the way. [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] [6]



Not to spoil any fun, but those are just pictures and videos of _some snowmobile_ and _some person_ riding snowmobiles. Not proof.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 29, 2009)

Holy fuck shut up everyone


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Holy fuck shut up everyone



c:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Holy fuck shut up everyone



NO U


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Why would you bring up snowmobile racing if you're talking about driving cars?


Well my point was that I raced professionally, I can handle (or afford) a car but it seems the point is moot now.


> Not to spoil any fun, but those are just pictures and videos of _some snowmobile_ and _some person_ riding snowmobiles. Not proof.


Uh, Well other than *my name being mentioned* (bid number 160, Greg Reid from Grand Falls-Windsor, though actually my bid was 16c which is splayed on my back/vest, they didn't take letters at that race) and *my last name splayed all over the place*, Reid; Reid Racing, check my wiki in my sig. I have hundreds of photos of the two snowmobiles, the trailer, racing, etc...if you want more then here's more:
This is me, standing next to them...yeah I had long hair back then, I don't now nor do I wear a hat, I hate hats.
I'm looking like a total asshole trying to prove I'm not lying; at least I'm right, and I'm clearly not lying.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Holy fuck shut up everyone


Deal.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 29, 2009)

Newf and Azure needs a personal thread sticked so they can move all their stuff there instead.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Newf and Azure needs a personal thread sticked so they can move all their stuff there instead.


Ilu. <3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 29, 2009)

By the way, Newf, did you manage to sell that snowmobile...?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> By the way, Newf, did you manage to sell that snowmobile...?


Nope, still own both...well, they're at my parents place. We were going to sell them, had them on the market for a few weeks but we decided not too. Somebody from Africa actually wanted it modified to be a sand racer and for some reason my father decided not to do it and took them off the market. I haven't raced them in about two years, I've promised my boyfriend to take him for a ride sometime though. Currently my father spends most of his time stripping every bolt off and polishing it, he has both of them spotless beyond comprehension. I will take a few videos next time I'm at home with my folks, for personal records but I'll share them with you, if you'd like.

It's something I used to be very passionate about, we went through about ten snowmobiles but these two have been the ones we've kept the longest and I doubt they will be sold anytime soon, I think my father likes to look back at the racing days too much. Oh, and and I still really enjoy water skipping. (no, that's not us, just first youtube vid on water skipping)


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Newf and Azure needs a personal thread sticked so they can move all their stuff there instead.


Stop killing the only entertaining thread on the forum. This is above you. We deserve our own forum AT LEAST.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Stop killing the only entertaining thread on the forum. This is above you. We deserve our own forum AT LEAST.


You people don't orgasm your love juices enough for it to splatter over a _WHOLE_ forum.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> You people don't orgasm your love juices enough for it to splatter over a _WHOLE_ forum.


Clearly you are not familiar with our species. I alone have enough love juices to splatter the entire forum.  I'm pretty sure a pink dragon has plenty as well.  I mean srsly, it's pink for chrissakes.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm somewhat concerned that OP hasn't posted any updates since Thursday.  Indeed, he hasn't made any posts at all since then.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Clearly you are not familiar with our species. I alone have enough love juices to splatter the entire forum.  I'm pretty sure a pink dragon has plenty as well.  I mean srsly, it's pink for chrissakes.


Then I shall see the symphony of green and pink love juices, ever mixing into one of my favorite colors purple. Giving a entire forum the justice of bright pwnsauce neon colors, with a slight faggish approach since it'll just attract more raver furries.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> raver furries.


Ewwww :<


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Nope, still own both...well, they're at my parents place. We were going to sell them, had them on the market for a few weeks but we decided not too. Somebody from Africa actually wanted it modified to be a sand racer and for some reason my father decided not to do it and took them off the market. I haven't raced them in about two years, I've promised my boyfriend to take him for a ride sometime though. Currently my father spends most of his time stripping every bolt off and polishing it, he has both of them spotless beyond comprehension. I will take a few videos next time I'm at home with my folks, for personal records but I'll share them with you, if you'd like.
> 
> It's something I used to be very passionate about, we went through about ten snowmobiles but these two have been the ones we've kept the longest and I doubt they will be sold anytime soon, I think my father likes to look back at the racing days too much. Oh, and and I still really enjoy water skipping. (no, that's not us, just first youtube vid on water skipping)



Huh... sand racers.  Sounds sacrilegious, so I can understand your father not wanting to sell, what with all the memories tied into those machines.  They need to stay dedicated to snow.

Yes, I would like to see those vids.  My mother's ex-boyfriend had that kind of obsession... even changing the battery on a watch, he'd lay the watch on a clean white hanky, take a little brush to dust it off, then caaarefully open the watch and... well, you get the idea.  Took him five... ten times as long to do that as anyone else would take.  And if so much as a spot of dust landed on his Cadillac's jet black paint, he'd spend two hours washing and detailing.  Have to admit, though, the thing stayed "showroom" new looking, inside and out.  Couldn't understand it for him, but for your father, I don't blame him for the attention to detail.  I could have understood my mother's ex-boyfriend if his car had been a custom hot rod, built by his own hands... but not an "off the shelf" Cadillac.  Still was a shame when that car got firebombed, though (North Hollywood is not a nice neighborhood)....

Oh, and the water skipping... they did that on an episode of Top Gear.  Looked like loads of fun....


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ewwww :<


Although I do find glowsticks fun, and techno music. But that would just make me a clubber.

._. Neon bright lights aren't cool? Do they cause violent seizures to your kind?


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Although I do find glowsticks fun, and techno music. But that would just make me a clubber.
> 
> ._. Neon bright lights aren't cool? Do they cause violent seizures to your kind?


Nah, neon is ok. It's just that most ravers don't really know what it is to rave.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Nah, neon is ok. It's just that most ravers don't really know what it is to rave.


I just thought what they did was a complex ritual to get a booty call.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I just thought what they did was a complex ritual to get a booty call.


It may be this.  It is however, bizarre and terrible.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Deal.



you're still talking


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Stop killing the only entertaining thread on the forum. This is above you. We deserve our own forum AT LEAST.


Yes, what he said.


Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> You people don't orgasm your love juices enough for it to splatter over a _WHOLE_ forum.


Why not, seems like you're enjoying it.


AzurePhoenix said:


> Clearly you are not familiar with our species. I alone have enough love juices to splatter the entire forum.  I'm pretty sure a pink dragon has plenty as well.  I mean srsly, it's pink for chrissakes.


Exactly what he said. :3 Ilu2 Azure. <3


Roose Hurro said:


> Huh... sand racers.  Sounds sacrilegious, so I can understand your father not wanting to sell, what with all the memories tied into those machines.  They need to stay dedicated to snow.
> 
> Yes, I would like to see those vids.  My mother's ex-boyfriend had that kind of obsession... even changing the battery on a watch, he'd lay the watch on a clean white hanky, take a little brush to dust it off, then caaarefully open the watch and... well, you get the idea.  Took him five... ten times as long to do that as anyone else would take.  And if so much as a spot of dust landed on his Cadillac's jet black paint, he'd spend two hours washing and detailing.  Have to admit, though, the thing stayed "showroom" new looking, inside and out.  Couldn't understand it for him, but for your father, I don't blame him for the attention to detail.  I could have understood my mother's ex-boyfriend if his car had been a custom hot rod, built by his own hands... but not an "off the shelf" Cadillac.  Still was a shame when that car got firebombed, though (North Hollywood is not a nice neighborhood)....


Exactly, and I will certainly take some videos.


> Oh, and the water skipping... they did that on an episode of Top Gear.  Looked like loads of fun....


It is, but it's also dangerous...seeing as if something happens the sled is gone until summer.
Thankfully NOS is always the GET THE FUCK above the waters surface button, if used correctly.


AzurePhoenix said:


> Nah, neon is ok. It's just that most ravers don't really know what it is to rave.


*Bumps butts* This.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 30, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Exactly, and I will certainly take some videos.



Thank you...




NewfDraggie said:


> It is, but it's also dangerous...seeing as if something happens the sled is gone until summer.
> *Thankfully NOS is always the GET THE FUCK above the waters surface button, if used correctly.*



Yes, indeed.  I'm more of a stay-on-the-throttle supercharger fan, but NOS is the best "emergency warp drive" button you could use in such a situation.  If all else fails.

Still sounds like a fun challenge, though it would be best to get a first-start on shallow waters, before taking on the deeper stuff, I would imagine...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 30, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> you're still talking



:1 Doo da doo da doo da doo 







So how 'bout them Brewers?


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> :1 Doo da doo da doo da doo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Milwaukee suxx.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 30, 2009)

BASEBALL SUCKS


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 30, 2009)

VACUUMS SUCK...


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> VACUUMS SUCK...


EXCEP TFCOR THE DYSOIAJN, THAT SKTIR BLOSE>


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> EXCEP TFCOR THE DYSOIAJN, THAT SKTIR BLOSE>



In English, please...?


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> In English, please...?


sorry, i am a tad bloody wasdted, i meant to insukltt tthee overpriced dyson line of cavumns, which does rather poorly bny consumer rpoertds standards.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 30, 2009)

I think he's talking about these type of vacuums http://www.english.dysoncanada.ca/
I can swear he edited the post to be like that, I read it and it was fine then I read it again and it looked like garble...so either I understood it perfectly or it was edited. o..O


----------



## Takun (Aug 30, 2009)

ITT: Newf spots off stereotypical I hate America in a stereotypical American hater fashion to someone who really shouldn't have to deal with shitty neighbors who hopefully get kicked out.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

Ignore them or Purchase earplugs OP.


----------



## Takun (Aug 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ignore them or Purchase earplugs OP.



He covered that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> ITT: Newf spots off stereotypical I hate America in a stereotypical American hater fashion to someone who really shouldn't have to deal with shitty neighbors who hopefully get kicked out.



In English, please...?


----------



## Takun (Aug 30, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> In English, please...?



In This Topic: FAGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> In This Topic: FAGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



I don't speak Serpent...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> In This Topic: FAGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



You smoke? how many a day?


----------

